# The draw for Saturday @ Moor Allerton & Sunday @ Moortown



## bluewolf (Sep 16, 2013)

OK then boys and girls.. Drumroll please...........

I've just done the draw for Saturday at Moor Allerton... Currently we have 11 players so in order to keep things social I've made the groups up as 2 x 4 balls and 1 x 3 ball. If people would prefer to play as 3 x 3 balls and 1 x 2 ball then I've also made a 2nd draw and can amend the listings very easily....

So, here we go........

Group 1 - NWJocko - Bluewolf - Marshy77

Group 2 - Qwerty - Coolio - Scouser - Liverbirdie

Group 3 - Junior - Karl102 - Podgster - CheifiO

   Some great battles there. The Wright Brothers in group 3, Either end of the Scouse scale in group 2. I suppose at least I won't be teeing off first, that honour looks like going to NWJocko. No stress mate...

I'll update the list for Sundays groups when I've finished it...

Cheers,

    Danny


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 16, 2013)

Right, here's the draw for Sunday at Moortown GC. I've made sure that everyone plays with different people than previous rounds. As there are currently 13 people attending I've split it into 3 x 3 balls and 1 x 4 ball. I understand that Stu - C may not be able to attend at the last minute so one of the low cappers from group 4 (either Region 3 or NWJocko) can drop back into the 1st group leaving us with 4 x 3 balls...

Here we go.........

Group 1 - Qwerty - Stuart-C - Podgster

Group 2 - Liverbirdie - Birchy - Fish

Group 3 - Junior - Bluewolf - CheifiO

Group 4 - Region3 - NWJocko - Karl102 - Scouser

   I hope these groups are good for everyone (Sorry Region3, NWJocko & Karl102). If anyone would like to tee off earlier or later then please let me know and I'll make arrangement..

Ok boys... Only 4 more sleeps to York... Let the banter commence...

Note, If anyone isn't aware. The groupings on Friday at Fulford are

1 - Qwerty, Liverbirdie, Junior

2 - Bluewolf, Birchy, Scouser & possibly GregBWFC..

   I thank you all...


----------



## Scouser (Sep 16, 2013)

Ooooooooohhhhhhhh


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 16, 2013)

Good stuff mate. :thup:

I was wondering how long it would last in the lounge, It was obviously taking up valuable space that could be used with a thread titled "What colour Shoelaces should I use in my Footjoys"  

Smash the Cliques!! Thats what I say!!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 16, 2013)

It is clearly an arrange a game so stop whinging 


And blue.... Always blue


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 16, 2013)

I genuinely have no idea what you 2 are on about????
oh, now I see. As it wasn't arranging a game, just informing people of the draw, I thought the lounge would be fine. Silly me!!


----------



## Junior (Sep 16, 2013)

Sorry to be a pain in the rear Dan, but what ar the tee off times for Saturday ad Sunday ?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 16, 2013)

Scouser again on day 2 :whoo:

Could be a lively 4 ball that one :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 16, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Scouser again on day 2 :whoo:

Could be a lively 4 ball that one :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward 2 both games..... Steady and froggy on day 2


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 16, 2013)

Looking forward to this now, see you Saturday guys. I'll try not to hold our group up!!!


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 16, 2013)

Cheers for putting this up Danny.

I may be the first person to tee of the 1st at Moor Allerton with a 9 iron 

Still deciding what to do about Friday, there is an extreme outside chance I may be able to make Fulford but will let you know.  What I usually need to be at home for on a Friday has moved this week so not really any need for me to be at home.......


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 16, 2013)

Junior said:



			Sorry to be a pain in the rear Dan, but what ar the tee off times for Saturday ad Sunday ?
		
Click to expand...

First tee times are Saturday from 1pm and Sunday from 11:37am mate..:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 16, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Cheers for putting this up Danny.

I may be the first person to tee of the 1st at Moor Allerton with a 9 iron 

Still deciding what to do about Friday, there is an extreme outside chance I may be able to make Fulford but will let you know.  What I usually need to be at home for on a Friday has moved this week so not really any need for me to be at home.......
		
Click to expand...

Do it :thup:

Im sure you can think of a good bribe


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 16, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			Looking forward to this now, see you Saturday guys. I'll try not to hold our group up!!!
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to meeting you mate. Don't worry about holding the group up. We'll be spending most of our round in the right hand rough looking for my ball. Saturday will be my 4th round of golf in 4 months. If I break 100 I'll be on here bragging about it!!!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 16, 2013)

I am sure someone posted the prices?  

Anyone know where they ar?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 16, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I am sure someone posted the prices?  

Anyone know where they ar?
		
Click to expand...

I thinks its Â£152 total minus your deposit.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 16, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I am sure someone posted the prices?  

Anyone know where they ar?
		
Click to expand...

Just PM'd you. The figures I've quoted are before you take off the Â£10 deposits you've already paid mate, so knock a tenner off each..


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 16, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Looking forward to meeting you mate. Don't worry about holding the group up. We'll be spending most of our round in the right hand rough looking for my ball. Saturday will be my 4th round of golf in 4 months. If I break 100 I'll be on here bragging about it!!!

Click to expand...

Phew, you can look for mine while your there. If I break 100 round Moor Allerton I'll be over the moon. Not played for a few weeks so may be rusty but just looking to enjoy it, sure we will.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 16, 2013)

Scouser said:



			It is clearly an arrange a game so stop whinging
		
Click to expand...

The game has already been arranged, this is the all important draw you wannabe Mod'  

Anyway what's your Favorite colour Sharpie? Mine's Green. :thup:


----------



## Junior (Sep 16, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			The game has already been arranged, this is the all important draw you wannabe Mod' 

Anyway what's your Favorite colour Sharpie?  Mine's Green. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's mine too !!

Bring it on.....really looking forward to this now.  Hope the weather holds out for the 3 days !!!

@NWJ, come on mate, get down for the Friday ! you know you want too :thup::thup:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 16, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			The game has already been arranged, this is the all important draw you wannabe Mod'  

Anyway what's your Favorite colour Sharpie? Mine's Green. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Green..... With envey?


----------



## Scouser (Sep 16, 2013)

An urgent appeal on behalf of gwok wan (sp) 

Please please support your local golfer 


Just yellow Dunlop pants in 34 short.... Will make one golfer very happy



Please those of u visiting your local sports direct be on the lookou  for the elusive size 

If a fellow golfer should c these please contact me ASAP


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 16, 2013)

Scouser said:



			An urgent appeal on behalf of gwok wan (sp) 

Please please support your local golfer 


Just yellow Dunlop pants in 34 short.... Will make one golfer very happy



Please those of u visiting your local sports direct be on the lookou  for the elusive size 

If a fellow golfer should c these please contact me ASAP
		
Click to expand...

I'll be near one this week, will pop in and see if they have any.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 16, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			I'll be near one this week, will pop in and see if they have any.
		
Click to expand...

I dont care what Birchy says u r a decent bloke


----------



## Junior (Sep 16, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I dont care what Birchy says u r a decent bloke
		
Click to expand...

You not get a loudmouth pair to match yr hat ?


----------



## Scouser (Sep 16, 2013)

Junior said:



			You not get a loudmouth pair to match yr hat ?
		
Click to expand...

Royal and awesome the hat but not at 50 or so quid


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 16, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Do it :thup:

Im sure you can think of a good bribe 

Click to expand...

Plenty bribes lined up but still not able to make the golf unfortunately.

Hoping to get across for beers but may be struggling for that now aswell.....


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 16, 2013)

Scouser said:



			An urgent appeal on behalf of gwok wan (sp) 

Please please support your local golfer 


Just yellow Dunlop pants in 34 short.... Will make one golfer very happy



Please those of u visiting your local sports direct be on the lookou  for the elusive size 

If a fellow golfer should c these please contact me ASAP
		
Click to expand...

Yellow? Ahem???? I take it that those are to hide the stains after Coolio has handed you your dog license?


----------



## Scouser (Sep 16, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Yellow? Ahem???? I take it that those are to hide the stains after Coolio has handed you your dog license?
		
Click to expand...

Constructive comments please


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 16, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Constructive comments please
		
Click to expand...

Ok, construct a sentence out of these words - are knob you a.........

Oh, and whats the "fellow golfer" comment mean? Are you actually considering yourself as a golfer now?


----------



## Scouser (Sep 16, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Ok, construct a sentence out of these words - are knob you a.........

Oh, and whats the "fellow golfer" comment mean? Are you actually considering yourself as a golfer now?
		
Click to expand...

You are a nice bloke.....


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 16, 2013)

Scouser said:



			You are a Knob....... 




Click to expand...

Infraction incoming..............


----------



## Scouser (Sep 16, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Infraction incoming..............
		
Click to expand...

Y?????


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 16, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Y????? 




Click to expand...

Because everyone has just had a mental picture of you in yellow troos... There's not enough Domestos in Tesco to get rid of that image...


----------



## Scouser (Sep 16, 2013)

I have got pink and blue in a slightly better size.... And may have to keep the yellow ones but if any one can get the short leg I will love them for ever


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 16, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I have got pink and blue in a slightly better size.... And may have to keep the yellow ones but if any one can get the short leg I will love them for ever
		
Click to expand...

Can you not just turn them up? It's not like its going to make it any more of a crime against fashion is it?


----------



## Scouser (Sep 16, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Can you not just turn them up? It's not like its going to make it any more of a crime against fashion is it?
		
Click to expand...

I could but they others fit better all over 


(I'm not really having a break down about it lol)


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 16, 2013)

Has anyone else had a look at the course photos on the Fulford website?  looks v nice but I can the 4 wood getting some use of the tee.
Looks like a plotters course.  Fairway is the only way by the looks of it.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 16, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Has anyone else had a look at the course photos on the Fulford website?  looks v nice but I can the 4 wood getting some use of the tee.
Looks like a plotters course.  Fairway is the only way by the looks of it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah ive had a look and like the look of it :thup:

Tee shots are looking the key shots here. Very easy to get out of position by the look of it.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 16, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Fairway is the only way by the looks of it.
		
Click to expand...

Probably a good thing I'm not playing then!! :fore:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 16, 2013)

Not going to look at it till Friday morning. Ignorance is bliss and all that. Walk up, pick up the big dog, blast it down the fairway, then walk down and blast it again..... Well thats the theory anyway...


----------



## Scouser (Sep 16, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Not going to look at it till Friday morning. Ignorance is bliss and all that. Walk up, pick up the big dog, blast it down the fairway, then walk down and blast it again..... Well thats the theory anyway...

Click to expand...

Or use a tree


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 16, 2013)

Hang on, whats those big tall green things all down the sides of each fairway? They can't be... They are... Trees. Who put them bleeders on a golf course..
To the rest of us they are a hazard, to Scouse they are like the inflatable snakes they put down the side of the lane in 10 pin bowling when you're carp....


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 17, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Has anyone else had a look at the course photos on the Fulford website?  looks v nice but I can the 4 wood getting some use of the tee.
Looks like a plotters course.  Fairway is the only way by the looks of it.
		
Click to expand...

some of the greens are huge front to back and with a false front too. Pin sheet or check to see colour coded flag for front middle and back would be a big help. The last time i played there we reckoned you could be 3 clubs difference on par 3 3rd depending on pin position alone. Nice track enjoy.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 17, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			some of the greens are huge front to back and with a false front too. Pin sheet or check to see colour coded flag for front middle and back would be a big help. The last time i played there we reckoned you could be 3 clubs difference on par 3 3rd depending on pin position alone. Nice track enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks :thup:
I noticed on the hole descriptions the size of the green was mentioned quite often.  It's good to know,as at the moment my bunker play is absolute garbage


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 17, 2013)

Do we know which combination of 9's we're playing at Moor Allerton on the Saturday?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 17, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Do we know which combination of 9's we're playing at Moor Allerton on the Saturday?
		
Click to expand...

 I'm sure it's the main 1-18, but not sure how they describe them loops. Haven't got you worried, have I?  Edit Lakes and blackmoor, according to the booking.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 17, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm sure it's the main 1-18, but not sure how they describe them loops. Haven't got you worried, have I?  Edit Lakes and blackmoor, according to the booking.
		
Click to expand...

Not worried at all LB, I know I'll lose :ears:

Didnt realise there were 3 loops there and was looking at the website.  Looks very nice indeed, you say you've played it a few times  before?

Looked at Moortown, going by the scoreacard looks a pretty long course......

Perfect for me to spray my driver all over the postcode :swing:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 17, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Not worried at all LB, I know I'll lose :ears:

Didnt realise there were 3 loops there and was looking at the website.  Looks very nice indeed, you say you've played it a few times  before?

Looked at Moortown, going by the scoreacard looks a pretty long course......

Perfect for me to spray my driver all over the postcode :swing:
		
Click to expand...

I've played moor allerton a few times, but not the other two.

Moor allerton - only puffs lay up on the two par 5's with water in front.........sailor.


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 18, 2013)

Guys (Danny, LB),

Can anyone pass comment on how much it is for the LP gang for the Sat and Sun.

Thanks


----------

